# [SOLVED] nVidia GeForce GT 525M 1GB Graphic card



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Is an nVidia GeForce GT 525M 1GB Graphic card able to play the latest games (recommended settings) with a high fps?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: nVidia GeForce GT 525M 1GB Graphic card*

GeForce GT 525M is a mobile (laptop) GPU. 
Laptops are designed for convenience and do not game well primarily because of their inability to effectively dissipate the added stress/heat from gaming.


----------



## voon (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: nVidia GeForce GT 525M 1GB Graphic card*

The GT525M is not that powerful, it's a medium level Notebook GPU. The most recent Nvidia Notebook GPU is the 680M only found in more expensive gaming laptops. That chip is capable of driving recent games at pretty high settings and much, much faster, than it's predecessors, reaching into Desktop performance (but also eating enough power to require a power connection while gaming, as it will drain the battery fast at load).

On the GT 525M, older, not so demanding games might run okay, given a normal resolution (up to Full HD). Games like F.E.A.R 2 should be fairly playable at medium settings, a demanding game like Crysis 2 will not ... there, only downturned settings will work. It's a mixed bad ... some recent games will work at low to medium settings, rarely on high. This also includes games, that aren't immediatly obvious, like Start Craft 2, which should work ok on medium settings, but not high. Games like Skyrim or Metro 2033 are demanding and will only work in fairly low settings.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: nVidia GeForce GT 525M 1GB Graphic card*

Hey,thanks both!

I want to buy a new laptop that will be able to play the latest games but not a 1500 euro alineware i have these in mind:

Any other ideas?

Laptop DELL SWITCH:
Processor Intel Core i5-2450M (2.50GHz) 
Operating system Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
Display 15.6" High Definition WLED
Memory 6GB Ram DDR3
Hard disk 640GB 
Graphic card nVidia GeForce GT 525M 1GB

Laptop HP Pavilion DV6

Processor AMD A6 Quad-Core 3410MX (1.60 GHz )
Display 15.6" WXGA BrightView LED HD 
Operating system Windows 7 Home Premium (64 bit)
Hard disk 500GB
Memory 4GB DDR3 
Graphic card AMD Radeon HD 6755G2 Dual GPU (1GB)


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: nVidia GeForce GT 525M 1GB Graphic card*

Also Laptop HP PAVILION G6

Processor Intel Core i5 2450M (2.5 GHz )
Operating system Windows 7 Home Premium (64 bit)
Display 15.6" WXGA Bright View LED HD 
Hard disk 750GB
Memory 6GB DDR3 
Graphic card AMD Radeon 7450M (1 GB DDR3)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: nVidia GeForce GT 525M 1GB Graphic card*



Tyree said:


> Laptops are designed for convenience and do not game well primarily because of their inability to effectively dissipate the added stress/heat from gaming.


If you want to game seriously you need a PC. The added heat/stress from gaming also lends to shorter component life and spending that much on a laptop isn't a good investment.
But, if you just have to have it. it's your money and your decision.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: nVidia GeForce GT 525M 1GB Graphic card*

Okay thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: nVidia GeForce GT 525M 1GB Graphic card*

You're welcome.


----------

